# Exodon+Red devil feeding PART 2



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well the crickets dont strike back, but they are BIGGER. I wanted the exos to frenzy more, so i got bigger crickets. Without further delay, here are the vids.

http://www.is-a-ninja.com/fish/Chris1.ASF <--main video

http://www.is-a-ninja.com/fish/Chris2.ASF <--shows exo SPEED and darting abilities.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like they are not actually eating the crickets.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are indeed fast and vicious. The second fastest characin I've seen...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Looks like they are not actually eating the crickets.
> [snapback]797850[/snapback]​


I thought I showed how the cricket had nothing but his legs left. And even after that they continued until they ate his legs. Next feeding video=beta? or pinky?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pinky


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> They are indeed fast and vicious. The second fastest characin I've seen...
> [snapback]798297[/snapback]​


the first being acestros, or what?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

amazing, maybe i should of got some of them


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Exodons eat pinkes?

Hmm... maybe I should get some.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow that was awesome , makes me want to get some ...
Thanks Filo


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have never seen exo's feeding. They're fast!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice vids. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those vids are badass


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn those suckers are fast!


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

hey filo maybe u can help me out, how did u host ur vids, i have an exo vid also id like to share


----------



## brainiac (Dec 10, 2004)

The small ones are called EXODON? How big do they get?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

KeemCambell said:


> hey filo maybe u can help me out, how did u host ur vids, i have an exo vid also id like to share
> [snapback]803976[/snapback]​


Contact Drew, or Killarbee


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

brainiac said:


> The small ones are called EXODON? How big do they get?
> [snapback]804136[/snapback]​


4-5" but take along time for that


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Throw a Platy or Goldfish in there next time for us, will ya?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE VID!!!!!


----------

